

Ask HN: Low-cost CRM solution for non-profits? - syntern

I&#x27;m looking to create a simple CRM solution for a non-profit that is tech-savvy, but doesn&#x27;t want to spend much on the infrastructure (especially not per-user recurring monthly costs, as volunteers should join without much effort or additional cost).<p>It needs to track mostly the communication: if a volunteer would like to care about a given client, they will be able to look through the recent activities, e-mails, phone call memos, and do what they want to do about it.<p>One way is to archive all incoming and outgoing mail, and index them in a database, unless the receiver opts out (due to the personal nature of the mail). I&#x27;ve seen zoho mail can archive both incoming and outgoing mail, but other mail host don&#x27;t do such things, and opting out a certain message is another problem.<p>It looks like I&#x27;ll need some administrative UI and workflow, that helps to deal with both processing, re-tagging and searching such communication channels.<p>Is SugarCRM good for this kind of UI?<p>How shall we create e-mail and other accounts that allow volunteers to join, yet doesn&#x27;t add extra cost due their infrequent use? (No issues to subscribe for core member accounts).<p>Any advice is appreciated.
======
hunglee2
A well designed Google Doc is a legit contender for low volume (say couple
hundred records)CRM requirement. Its on the cloud, can support multiple users,
you can track history (use columns are stages in the funnel) and you don't
have to learn it.

Perhaps most importantly, you can import / export your data at any time -
making it easy to migrate to a better system later on as your project grows,
or put it into mail merge software like Mailchimp (can also do this with Yet
Another Mail Merge Google Docs Add-on)

Failing all that, try one of these. [http://list.ly/list/9qA-hungs-tools-for-
biz-dev-crm?feature=...](http://list.ly/list/9qA-hungs-tools-for-biz-dev-
crm?feature=search)

I've tried most of them, and have settled on Insightly - a google app that has
a stripped down interface, but can support tens of thousands of records and
can support multiple tags. Also has a (poor) social aggregator, which is a
nice-to-have-soon-to-be-standard feature on modern CRM's.

Its not perfect, but I like it because it doesn't do much. Most CRM's suffer
from feature creep and end up producing an ugly, confused UX which intimidates
anyone but a masochist.

Ping me if you have any questions.

PS: I'm a CRM masochist

------
shanear
I've noticed there are lots of non-profits looking for a lightweight, low-cost
CRM. Most that I've spoken with are using spreadsheets instead.

I'm working on an application used by a handful of small organizations. Check
it out, and let me know if it might work for you:

[https://github.com/shanear/grezha](https://github.com/shanear/grezha)

~~~
syntern
Interesting work. Do you have / plan e-mail workflow integration too?

~~~
shanear
Not yet. So far, email hasn't been a primary channel of communication to
clients for organizations we've worked with.

I see it being valuable though. I'm not sure what the best way to implement it
would be. An in-app email interface? An add-on to an email client like gmail?

------
rwhitman
Salesforce does have a non-profit tier that's heavily discounted. May be
overkill for your case but it's an option

~~~
syntern
Is this for official US non-profit status organizations, or for ad-hoc and
non-US communities too?

~~~
jamram82
Check out
[http://www.salesforcefoundation.org](http://www.salesforcefoundation.org) for
more details.

------
drsim
I've been through a few CRMs and haven't stuck with any of them.

Currently I'm using Streak for Gmail and am loving it. Having the CRM right in
my inbox makes complete sense. I haven't tried it across the team yet, but
that's a scenario they seem to have figured out too.

------
andrewstuart
[http://www.infoxchange.net.au/crm4nfp](http://www.infoxchange.net.au/crm4nfp)

CRM solution that has been developed specifically for ‘Not for Profit’
organisations in Australia and the Asia Pacific.

What is CRM4nfp?

Infoxchange has worked with Microsoft and foundation partners the Benevolent
Society, Greatconnections, Impact Support Services, Jobs Australia and
Travellers Aid Australia to develop a CRM solution specifically for the NFP
sector.

The solution is based on Microsoft Dynamics CRM 2011 Online and provides
sector specific functionality for:

------
joelhaasnoot
This might work for you: [https://civicrm.org/](https://civicrm.org/)

Have heard of several non-profits that are using this - also has an active
community.

~~~
smileysteve
Has a focus on donations and activities. Runs within the CMS you're probably
already using.

------
dannyded
Maybe you should try [http://www.odoo.com](http://www.odoo.com) ?

